# Painted Sculpted Panels: Seascape 1 of 2



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

In addition to painting for fun, I also design, fabricate and paint sculpted panels. Many of my pieces are whimsical, colorful and textured. Any comments would be appreciated. The piece is approximately three feet tall.


----------



## casey (May 19, 2013)

Very cool. The border is really awesome!


----------

